# Can someone identify this SVS sub for me???



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

http://southbend.craigslist.org/ele/2200238815.html

Dual 12 of some kind. I know they had different variations over the years. I couldn't find any info on discontinued modes on the SVS site.

Any specs would be appriciated to if you happen to have them handy.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would call SVS monday they should be able to help or at least give you some ideas as to what the specs may be.:T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like the PB-12 model. They made a dual woofer (+2)'s model also. Can't really tell form the pic. I agree the SVS guys will be able to tell you what it is.

They are very capable subs, the PB-13U models replaced them.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

If it is truly a dual SVS then I would suggest its a PB2/isd....however, I'm not sure where it came from if its only 2 years old????? They haven't made an PB2/anything for quite a few years now once the PBU13 came out. They did still have them when the Ultra TV12 sub was out and the PB2/Ultra was sweet.

After typing this I'm still not sure....maybe its a misprint "dual sub".....just going off of memory I want to say the PB2/plus was around the $1199 price and the PB2/isd was in the $899 price range......unless its a plus....



As mention before, SVS may be able to help or contact sell....something is not right with any of the info as far as I can tell without having done any research on my end to even make sure I'm typing the actual facts here....


I will say one of the best subs SVS had "my opinion only" was the Pb2/Plus...that thing may not go as low as the PBU but sheer output was AWESOME! Probably a reason I had to have 2 PBU's.:devil:


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just noticed this thread. This guy selling this seems to be a liar. I know SVS hasn't sold the dual subs for quite some time. This looks exactly like my brother's PB2/plus which is pretty old. I bought my Ultra over 2 years ago, and SVS hadn't sold any dual subs for some time. I would consider this an old unit, and wouldn't give anything close to what the guy wants. The PB13/ultra digs deeper, cleaner, and flatter. No comparison. The PB2/plus is a decent sub if the woofers are 12.3, but can't compete at all with the PB13/Ultra. The Ultra has about the same headroom, but kills the PB2 in every other category.


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea, it appears to be an older dual 12". What's a "steal price" for this? The guy is local and if I could get it cheap, I'm sure it would have no problem besting my old PB12-NSD no?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the last dual subs were made in 05-06 time frame, and like I mentioned before the ISD was $899 and Plus was $1199.

If its not a plus that has the 12.3 woofer I would probably look else where......my 2 pennies anyway.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't imagine not needing it any more:huh:! I mean, putting that sub in a smaller room would only make it more impressive. It may be that he is hard hit by the economy & needs to raise some cash. If you already have one, having two of those subs in a room would be scary:hsd:. If he's local, see if you can go check it out:spend:. I think a steal price would be about $400 for me. When you consider your need, like room size & the acoustics that need to be corrected...do you really need a second sub. It depends on how much you can improve the sound in your room.


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

It would replace my PB12 and I could move that one to the downstairs system.

I'll call him up and see what he has to say.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Just sold mine. It is the PB12-Plus/2. Try to find out if the woofers are the newer 12.3 drivers. It should have 2 foam plugs included to set the low end. Have fun. Dennis


----------

